# Looking for driveways in Montgomery Co. Pa.



## roblandscape (Jan 5, 2003)

I just plow residential driveways ,and am looking to fill up my route, it is between Hatboro and Bluebell Pa.


----------



## KenP (Oct 4, 2002)

Rob,

I have several driveways in the Chestnut Hill area that you may have an interest in, give me a call. 215-783-4165


----------



## phillyplowking1 (Dec 19, 2001)

Are you intrested in doing Comm. work when you are done your route?


----------

